# Parting out 91' SE-R



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok here is how it is. I'm stripping my SE-R, All the interior is coming out except the Driver and the passengers seats, this includes, 
1) Cruise control system
2) Airbag system
3) Airbag Steering wheel if I can figure out how to replace it with something else
4) Almost all the interior amenities, carpet, sunroof parts, door covers, console, glove box, interior lights, the carpet on the sidewalls in the trunk.
5) And whatever else I encounter along the way

Basically I'm ripping this car apart, the interior is in fair to poor condition, but I will let it go. The A/C and Emissions is already gone and i don't know if I can locate all of it(it stopped working anyway)

I'll accept bids for whatever you can think of that I won't need to drive it(of course I need lights, windshield wiper motors, etc)

I won't the lightest car possible!!!! And I'm going to do it.
P.S. No this isn't a daily driver.


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

i doubt your willing to give this but i would like a se-r rear spoiler? OR are you just giving away the interior stuff?


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*hhmmmmmmm*

man i need the SE-R headliner but u live to far from me im rollin around wit no headliner and my sunroof all showing lol... some ppl like it better like that lol dont ask me y , but i need to find me a headliner


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i cant remember where i saw it but they took i think it was a 96 se-r and cut it up bit by bit and ran it on the track each time they took stuff off, at the end they had the trunk cut of, front bumper, all doors all supports except for where the driver seatbelt post is and had donuts on the back, it ran a 14.1 on stock n/a sr20de


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes I would let the Spoiler go....Make an offer

The headliner is unfortunately not very good shape, My brother got ticked one day and tore the cloth part off the roof, but I still have the base?!

And yes I remember that article is was very interesting, That should be a sticky under the B14, can a admin check on that?? I think that article was Done by SCC


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

You would get ticked too if it was hanging in your face, depositing little orange buggars. 

How much for the thingy stuck to that little black thingy with four screws in it.


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

lovemyser said:


> Yes I would let the Spoiler go....Make an offer
> 
> The headliner is unfortunately not very good shape, My brother got ticked one day and tore the cloth part off the roof, but I still have the base?!
> 
> And yes I remember that article is was very interesting, That should be a sticky under the B14, can a admin check on that?? I think that article was Done by SCC


 um..... what color is the spoiler? and i don't have that much money so i couldn't give you to much money for the spoiler. so what do you think would be a good price. don't forget about the shipping and handeling. that's always a bitch.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

lovemysan said:


> You would get ticked too if it was hanging in your face, depositing little orange buggars.
> 
> How much for the thingy stuck to that little black thingy with four screws in it.


Whats a thingy stuck to a little black thingy?? Everyone Lovemysan is my brother.

Whatever would be a reasonable price after the hassle of shipping and everything. And the spoiler is black


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

lol yea i just got the top shell showin no headliner.... kinda embarrasing when i take out gurls..lol they like ok ur missin ur roof... im like no im missin my headliner  :dumbass:


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

do you have all four splash gurads? i would defiinately buy those :banhump:


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

shingouki1 said:


> do you have all four splash gurads? i would defiinately buy those :banhump:


Yes I do think I have those, those are like the mudflaps right? Or are those the plastic inserts that go up inside the wheel well?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

what condition is the carpet in? is it black? grey? do you have OEM floor mats?

i might be interested if the price is right :thumbup:


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

all the interior plastics I will take, door panels and back plastics, glove box and dash. I want to convert my XE interior to SE-R. Whatever you have for the plastics, I will take. 

I emailed you already. Let me know a price on all the stuff.

Thanks

Chris 92 classic


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Just out of curiosity...is the Cruise stock? I was sure the SE-R did not have cruise available until 92?


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Yep Its stock, but I've come up with some personal money problems(speeding tickets and racing). I'm now selling the whole car. I will try to come up with some pictures in the next couple of days. 

91' Sentra Se-r
JDM SR20DE
ACT Clutch and Pressure Plate
Polyuretane Bushings installed on the entire front suspension and motor mounts ( and I have the master kit for the entire rear suspension also)
Stock Functional Airbag and Cruise control
No Emissions parts, No A/C
New Tires 75% life left, Stock Rims
No Radiator Fans
All New tranny seals and oil seals, There's not a leak one underneath that car, not even a seap leak 
Redline Shockproof tranny fluid
No 5th gear popout, and no grinds in the tranny

I won't take less than 1200.00, its just to fast and the motor and tranny is in to good of shape.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> Just out of curiosity...is the Cruise stock? I was sure the SE-R did not have cruise available until 92?


My '91 I bought new and cruise wasn't available? So, hmmmm!


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Heys guys, I've spent a lot of time wrenching on this monster. It has the HD00 pressure plate(45%). Also its running a soshen jdm sr20de with a JDM intake swap. She sings a sweet song. The engine had less than I'd say 5k on it when we installed it. I pulled the oil pan and the oil was clear. Like melted butter. There was no brown buildup anywhere. It looked very near new. The valve cover was the same. The car is quick.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

You fellas were right its a 93' SE-R My bad, It has a 91' doorseal sticker. The title and vin show's it as a 93'

O And I am in columbia,mo


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

lovemyser said:


> Yes I do think I have those, those are like the mudflaps right? Or are those the plastic inserts that go up inside the wheel well?


 yeah they are the mud guards that go behind the wheels. how much you want for them? can you send me pics of their condition?


----------

